# Al hilo del relato



## ladybug_f

¿Cómo se traduce en Italiano la expreción "Al hilo del relato"?

éste es el contexto

"Al hilo del relato de sus experiencias personales, S. reflexiona sobre los cambios...." 

gracias!


----------



## irene.acler

Mi intento: immediatamente dopo il racconto delle sue esperienze personali / subito dopo aver raccontato le sue esperienze personali, S. rilfette sui cambi...
Pero es mejor esperar a algún nativo.


----------



## Cecilio

irene.acler said:


> Mi intento: immediatamente dopo il racconto delle sue esperienze personali / subito dopo aver raccontato le sue esperienze personali, S. rilfette sui cambi...
> Pero es mejor esperar a algún nativo.



Tú eres nativa, Irene!

Estra expresión, "al hilo de", viene a significar algo así como "a partir de" o "tomando como base". Por ejemplo: "al hilo de lo que decías"= "teniendo en cuenta lo que has dicho".

Yo personalmente no utilizo nunca esa expresión. (A mí me) suena un poco a lenguaje periodístico.


Forse in italiano c'è qualcosa equivalente.


----------



## irene.acler

Cecilio said:


> Tú eres nativa, Irene!
> 
> Estra expresión, "al hilo de", viene a significar algo así como "a partir de" o "tomando como base". Por ejemplo: "al hilo de lo que decías"= "teniendo en cuenta lo que has dicho".
> 
> Yo personalmente no utilizo nunca esa expresión. (A mí me) suena un poco a lenguaje periodístico.
> 
> Forse in italiano c'è qualcosa di equivalente.



Perdona, estoy un poco dormida!  No he entendido tu primera frase..yo me refiría a algún nativo español por supuesto..

En italiano se podría decir:
considerando quello che hai detto..
prendendo come punto di riferimento quello che hai detto..
tenendo in considerazione quello che hai detto..


----------



## Cecilio

Io pensavo che per la prima domanda bisognava pure un madrelingua italiano! Ma una combinazion ispano-italiano era molto meglio, avevi ragione.


----------



## irene.acler

Cecilio said:


> Io pensavo che per la prima domanda c'era disogno pure di un madrelingua italiano! Ma una combinazione ispano-italiano era molto meglio, avevi ragione.



Ah, vale, ahora entiendo tu razonamiento!
Efectivamente, me refiría a un nativo español, para saber si mi traducción era exacta o si me estaba equivocando


----------



## Cecilio

Tuttavia, una traduzione soddisfazente di "al hilo de" non sembra facile in italiano.


----------



## irene.acler

Cecilio said:


> Tuttavia, una traduzione soddisfacente di "al hilo de" non sembra facile in italiano.



Tienes razón!
Mira, el Tam dice esto:

a/de hilo --> di filato
al hilo --> a filo, a drittofilo

De todas formas, yo jamás escuché "a drittofilo"


----------



## Cecilio

irene.acler said:


> De todas formas, yo jamás escuché "a drittofilo"



Me suena a nombre de planta, o a clorofila... ¡Vaya palabra!


----------



## irene.acler

Eheh!
Aquí he encontrado la definición. Pero de verdad que nunca lo he oído en mi vida!


----------



## Cecilio

irene.acler said:


> Eheh!
> Aquí he encontrado la definición. Pero de verdad que nunca lo he oído en mi vida!



Molto interessante. Non sapevo che in italiano si poteva dire "il filo della trama", come in spagnolo (el hilo de la trama, el hilo argumental). È chiaro che l'espressione "al hilo de" viene da questo significato di "hilo" riferito al "argumento" o "trama".


----------



## irene.acler

Sí, "il filo della trama" es una expresión que puede referirse tanto al tejido cuanto al argumento/trama (de una historia por ejemplo).


----------



## ladybug_f

grazie a tutti!
quindi posso tranquillamente sostituire l'espressione con 

_A partir de sus experiencias personales, S. reflexiona..._

¿ Es correcto?


----------



## Cecilio

ladybug_f said:


> grazie a tutti!
> qundi posso tranquillamente sostituire l'spressione con
> 
> _A partir de sus experiencias personales, S. reflexiona..._
> 
> ¿ Es correcto?



Yo diría que concuerda bastante bien con el original en español. También se podría decir "partiendo de...". Ahora solo falta traducirlo al italiano...


----------



## ladybug_f

gracias cecilio!


----------



## Cecilio

De nada, ladybug!


----------

